# Stop sweating



## RobertC (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi,

I just wanted to pass along my success story for those of you who suffer from facial sweating as a symptom of social anxiety. I started using the Maxim Facial Wipes every other night and have had a tremendous amount of success with it. For me, I was always bothered more by the facial sweating than anything else. The wipes allow me to face my fears and gain confidence to build upon to beat social anxiety. I still sweat outside, but no longer have problems in public settings. I hope this information can be helpful to others out there.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

really great!! thanks for letting everyone know =) i don't have much of a problem with my face but i have major excessive sweating for underarms lol! it's gross i know i'm sorry =[


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

where did u find this?


----------



## RobertC (Apr 27, 2009)

Just google "Maxim Facial Wipes"...it is distributed by Corad Health Care.


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

That is great news. Anything that can reduce the anxiety is a good thing. My biggest problem is the sweaty forehead. Makes me shrink faster than a violet.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

John_in_SF said:


> That is great news. Anything that can reduce the anxiety is a good thing. My biggest problem is the sweaty forehead. Makes me shrink faster than a violet.


Could it be related to blood pressure and other things?


----------

